# Is this Bell & Ross BR02 authentic or a replica?



## Bellman3 (Jul 20, 2012)

Hello, I found this Bell & Ross watch in an old box in my house the other day and am curious if it is legitimate or not. There were no papers or information with it when i found it. Thanks for your help!


----------



## MuZI (Dec 21, 2007)

Replica.


----------



## urbandaddy (Jul 9, 2011)

Replica


----------



## thsiao (Jan 8, 2009)

I have always wondered how people just "find" watches, expensive ones, in the house like they are quarters. Must think we are stupid here to believe that.


----------



## montrealer (May 4, 2008)

thsiao said:


> I have always wondered how people just "find" watches, expensive ones, in the house like they are quarters. Must think we are stupid here to believe that.


Lol!

Indeed... WTF?!? Maybe I should check my drawers more often


----------



## Bellman3 (Jul 20, 2012)

thsiao said:


> I have always wondered how people just "find" watches, expensive ones, in the house like they are quarters. Must think we are stupid here to believe that.


You're right, I actually found it in a drawer in my house. A few years ago my dad gave me this watch and described it as a scuba diving watch. I thought it was ugly and figured I did not need a watch like this so I put it in a drawer. A few years later, circa 4 days ago, the battery in my current watch died. In need of a watch, a memory of one that I had placed in a drawer popped into my mind, so i went to investigate. I found said watch and was surprised that my taste had changed and I had a liking toward it. I then decided to look up the model online and you know what it had some value (so i thought at that time). My poor college brain was racing, and as I began researching it, I began seeing flaws in it, such as its discolored seconds hand and the double BR logo on the strap. My stomach dropped, when I realized that I had not been as lucky as I had thought previously. So as a last resort to confirm, that this indeed was not the real deal I posted on this forum. I had browsed this forum earlier and found its users to have a plethora of knowledge and wisdom on this specific brand of watch, so I decided to confide in them. Some were straight to the point and others were skeptical and judgmental. To all that gave a straight answer, thank you very much. I appreciate it. I am very happy with my watch now, real or not.


----------



## Nine (Mar 17, 2009)

Bellman3 said:


> You're right, I actually found it in a drawer in my house. A few years ago my dad gave me this watch and described it as a scuba diving watch. I thought it was ugly and figured I did not need a watch like this so I put it in a drawer. A few years later, circa 4 days ago, the battery in my current watch died. In need of a watch, a memory of one that I had placed in a drawer popped into my mind, so i went to investigate. I found said watch and was surprised that my taste had changed and I had a liking toward it. I then decided to look up the model online and you know what it had some value (so i thought at that time). My poor college brain was racing, and as I began researching it, I began seeing flaws in it, such as its discolored seconds hand and the double BR logo on the strap. My stomach dropped, when I realized that I had not been as lucky as I had thought previously. So as a last resort to confirm, that this indeed was not the real deal I posted on this forum. I had browsed this forum earlier and found its users to have a plethora of knowledge and wisdom on this specific brand of watch, so I decided to confide in them. Some were straight to the point and others were skeptical and judgmental. To all that gave a straight answer, thank you very much. I appreciate it. I am very happy with my watch now, real or not.


Hey the good news is that the authentic version looks 100% better, you should look for a deal - you just might find one. The real version is excellent and something you can wear and cherish for a long time. BR02 is a great line, very dynamic and well worth the money.


----------



## YoungGPS (Jun 21, 2012)

Bellman3 said:


> You're right, I actually found it in a drawer in my house. A few years ago my dad gave me this watch and described it as a scuba diving watch. I thought it was ugly and figured I did not need a watch like this so I put it in a drawer. A few years later, circa 4 days ago, the battery in my current watch died. In need of a watch, a memory of one that I had placed in a drawer popped into my mind, so i went to investigate. I found said watch and was surprised that my taste had changed and I had a liking toward it. I then decided to look up the model online and you know what it had some value (so i thought at that time). My poor college brain was racing, and as I began researching it, I began seeing flaws in it, such as its discolored seconds hand and the double BR logo on the strap. My stomach dropped, when I realized that I had not been as lucky as I had thought previously. So as a last resort to confirm, that this indeed was not the real deal I posted on this forum. I had browsed this forum earlier and found its users to have a plethora of knowledge and wisdom on this specific brand of watch, so I decided to confide in them. Some were straight to the point and others were skeptical and judgmental. To all that gave a straight answer, thank you very much. I appreciate it. I am very happy with my watch now, real or not.


Since your dad gave it to you, enjoy it for the moment. If you really fall in love with it, then buy the authentic version.


----------



## Guarionex (Nov 1, 2009)

How could you guys tell the difference? I don't know anything about BR watches. 

Forum Runner App


----------



## Six 13 (Aug 27, 2009)

Guarionex said:


> How could you guys tell the difference? I don't know anything about BR watches.


It just looks totally wrong at a first glance.

And once you know it's wrong you immediately focus on why it's wrong, white date wheel, white second hand, text font, crowns, crown protectors, length of second hand tail, length of lume on hour hand, he valve looks totally wrong, lug pins go all the way through, overall proportions just don't look correct.

That's all within a few seconds of looking.

See the difference:


----------



## g.l.costanza (Dec 10, 2011)

Maybe you can just ask your dad where he got it


----------

